# Car Tuning Contest: The Voting! Wählt euren Favoriten!



## d2wap (3. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vor ca. 4 Wochen erstellte ich einen Thread, in dem ich aufgerufen habe, dieses Auto hier zu tunen, mit allem was geht!
4 Teilnehmer haben sich eingefunden und mitgemacht!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Votet einfach für euer Lieblingsbild. Jeder User hat eine Stimme.
Das Voting läuft 14 Tage anonym (also bis zum 17.01.2010). Wer nach den 2 Wochen die meisten Stimmen hat, gewinnt.
Wichtig dabei: Das Voting ist geheim. Kein Teilnehmer darf vor Ablauf der Votingfrist sagen, welches sein Auto ist. Dies dient nur zum Schutz um andere user nicht zu beeinflussen.

*Lets Vote!*

Votet gewissenhaft! Welches Auto sieht realsitisch aus? Wer hat die meisten Kniffe angebracht / entfernt? Welches Auto überzeugt in ganzer Linie und sieht stimmig aus? 

Viel Spaß und hier sind die Teilnehmer:
Klickt auf das Bild um die volle Größe dargestellt zu bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Teilnerhmer 1*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Teilnerhmer 2*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Teilnerhmer 3*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Teilnerhmer 4*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (3. Januar 2010)

Och mist den Contest habe ich voll vergessen :<
Mir persönlich gefällt das 2. am besten auch wenn das Nummernschild ein wenig "draufgeklatscht" aussieht ;D 

btw Du hast 4 mal Teilnerhme geschrieben ;P (Also unten, nicht in der Umfrage)


----------



## Assari (3. Januar 2010)

Jup das 2 sieht am besten aus =D Irwie edel und es sprciht mich am meisten an, shcöne Lackierung und gespiegelt =D Allein das Nummernschild verdient den Sieg ;P


----------



## dragon1 (5. Januar 2010)

Assari schrieb:


> Jup das 2 sieht am besten aus =D Irwie edel und es sprciht mich am meisten an, shcöne Lackierung und gespiegelt =D Allein das Nummernschild verdient den Sieg ;P


ich stimm dir zu (=


----------



## Samiona (5. Januar 2010)

Das zweite ist irgendwie seltsam, beim hinteren Fenstersieht es wegen den Reflexionen so aus, als gingen die Verzierungen bis auf's Fensterglas (oder ist das Absicht?).
Und beim ersten finde ich es komisch, das die Konturen von der Jolie auf dem Wagen auch noch zu sehen sind.

Ich bin für Nummer 4. Gefällt mir von der Machart her am besten.


----------



## sympathisant (5. Januar 2010)

#1 sieht schon ganz nett aus, hat sich meiner meinung nach am meisten mühe gegeben. aber die schürze sieht irgendwie nicht passend aus. sie glänzt zu sehr. 

#2 wurde da was am auto geändert? das muster sieht aus wie raufkopiert und passt sich dem auto nicht an. die räder sind viel zu klein fürs auto. damit das nicht auffällt versinken die reifen sicher auch im schwarz.

#3 nette idee mit den türen. aber front und die radkästen können technisch nicht überzeugen.

#4. leichte technische mängel. wenn das licht unter dem auto so stark strahlt, dürfte kein schatten mehr vorhanden sein, sondern der untergrund würde dann ebenfalls die farbe annehmen, genauso wie das rad rechts hinten. sind zwar am wenigsten veränderungen, aber die sind zu 90% gelungen. der lufteinlass vorn passt und daher ist das tuning mein favourite.


----------



## Yadiz (6. Januar 2010)

1 und 3 gefallen mir am besten!  
3, tiefergelegt, mit den schmalen Reifen und nach oben aufklappbaren Türen hätte ich gerne in meiner Garage stehen =) vielleicht farblich ein wenig dezenter. 
Die farbliche Komposition in 2 sieht zwar auch sehr schön aus, allerdings ist das mir (es sei denn der Brush ist selbst erstellt) zu wenig Arbeitsaufwand

Lg


----------



## Assari (6. Januar 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> #1 sieht schon ganz nett aus, hat sich meiner meinung nach am meisten mühe gegeben. aber die schürze sieht irgendwie nicht passend aus. sie glänzt zu sehr.



WTF xD Die Reifen sind GEIL ausgeschnitten *ironie*

trotzdem 2 is am geilsten xDD


----------



## Hotgoblin (6. Januar 2010)

Der zweite auf jedenfall.

Finde der 3te sieht richtig unecht aus.


----------



## d2wap (7. Januar 2010)

Ich geb mal fix unabhängig meinen Senf dazu:

Bild 1
Selbst desingte Autoteile. Toll. Schicke Farbe und eine Schnitte dabei. Super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bild 2
Kaum was getuned. Nur etwas "aufpoliert" und verchromte Felgen. Schade. Schwach.

Bild 3
Auch wieder eine Schnitte und desingte Autoteile und andere Farbe. AUch toll. Auch andere Felgen, Reifen und nochmal: Schnitte. Nur Front udn Heck sehen mager aus

Bild 4
unterbodenbeleuchtung zu unecht, spoiler geil. wieder was dazu gebaut. toll.


----------



## Stiv_Gamer (14. Januar 2010)

ich glaub manche wissen nich das dies ein trick is <.< ^^
wenn die umfrage zuende ist wird auf jeden fall 2 oder 4 gewinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (14. Januar 2010)

Stiv_Gamer schrieb:


> ich glaub manche wissen nich das dies ein trick is <.< ^^



Was genau meinst du damit?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (14. Januar 2010)

Und wieder mal merke ich wie scheisse ich in sowas bin xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Feedback würde mich freuen *g*


----------



## Assari (17. Januar 2010)

Ich find du hättest vllt noch irwas aufs auto drauf machen können^^ Tribals oder so =D


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (17. Januar 2010)

Assari schrieb:


> Ich find du hättest vllt noch irwas aufs auto drauf machen können^^ Tribals oder so =D



Jop hab ich mir auch gedacht, als ich das Bild hochgeladen habe aber hatte dann keine Lust mehr :>


----------



## Gauloises24 (19. Januar 2010)

Hat der TE den Thread vergessen oder gabs ne Verlängerung?^^


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (27. Januar 2010)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Hat der TE den Thread vergessen oder gabs ne Verlängerung?^^


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (2. Februar 2010)

Neuer Versuch; Wer hat den nun welches Bild gemacht? Oder habe ich die Auflösung irgendwie verpasst? :>


----------



## Gauloises24 (3. Februar 2010)

Okay, dann mach ich mal den Anfang: Mein Bild ist die Nummer 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (8. Februar 2010)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Okay, dann mach ich mal den Anfang: Mein Bild ist die Nummer 2
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



passt, du machst den neuen Wettbewerb


----------



## Gauloises24 (13. Februar 2010)

Ne eher net, da die allgemeine Motivation und der Thread an sich ziemlich untergegangen sind...und der TE mit der Idee hat sich auch nicht mehr gemeldet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch n kleines Statement, warum ich denke, dass ich gewonnen habe: Weniger ist mehr. Zumindest sollte es so aussehen, auch wenn es oft mehr (für einige hier unsichtbare) Arbeit ist, die dahinter steckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Neuer Versuch; Wer hat den nun welches Bild gemacht? Oder habe ich die Auflösung irgendwie verpasst? :>


meins war nummer 4


@vorposter

denke das war bei dir am meisten ausgemacht hat war die spiegelung die es etwas in ein besseres licht gerückt hat meiner meinung nach

mein bild hate eh noch 2 fehler die ich aber erst später gesehen hab nachdem ichs schon geschickt hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




wobei ich es schade finde das nach nem wettbewerb keine aufläsung und sonst nix kommt 

das ist halt der kleine aber bedeuntende unterschied zu einem gfx forum und einem game forum mit der gfx ecke


----------



## chopi (13. Februar 2010)

Mina,unsere Gfx-Battles waren doch ganz nett,die klappten auch in dieser gfxecke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2010)

joa leider fehlt atm das interesse daran ^^


----------

